# Kündigung beim LFV-BW: BADISCHER SPORTFISCHERVERBAND E.V.



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

Redaktionell

*Kündigung beim LFV-BW: BADISCHER SPORTFISCHERVERBAND E.V. ​*
Bei der Fusion der Verbände in Baden-Württemberg blieb der Badische Sportfischerverband  als eigenständiger Landesverband erhalten und (Bestandsschutz) vorerst weiter Mitglied im ansonsten aus den anderen Vorgängerverbänden fusionierten LFV-BW.

Nach glaubhaften Informationen kündigt nun der Badische Sportfischerverband seine Mitgliedschaft beim Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg zum 31.12. 2017 .

Sobald wir Näheres dazu erfahren, erfahrt ihr es hier auch.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ørret (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kündigung beim LFV-BW: BADISCHER SPORTFISCHERVERBAND E.V.*

Wieviele Mitglieder haben die?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kündigung beim LFV-BW: BADISCHER SPORTFISCHERVERBAND E.V.*

leider nur zwischen 4 - 5.000..

Da hat schon alleine der AVK als Verein mehr (der auch beim LFV-BW gekündigt hat mit anderen zusammen ;-)) )

Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg

Kündigung beim Landefischereiverband Baden-Württemberg vom AV Leopoldshafen 1946 e.V.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kündigung beim LFV-BW: BADISCHER SPORTFISCHERVERBAND E.V.*

Bei der Kompetenz von Verbänden bin ich allerdings gespannt, ob die das mit Kündigung etc. alles auch form- wie fristgerecht hinkriegen...

Auch beim ASVHH gibts ja schon die xte ausserordentliche HV zur Satzungsänderung, damit die endlich ausm DAFV raus können ..

Wollen und können ist oft zweierlei im Land der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei..

:g:g:g:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kündigung beim LFV-BW: BADISCHER SPORTFISCHERVERBAND E.V.*

BSFV-intern solls auch schon Stress in Vereinen geben, wegen der verbilligten Bruhrain-Karten, die dann nun wegfallen dürften. 

Wird noch spannend werden ;.)


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kündigung beim LFV-BW: BADISCHER SPORTFISCHERVERBAND E.V.*

Naja, mit dem Verband nix am Hut haben und eigentlich nicht wirklich mitmachen, aber verbilligte Angelkarten von dem Verband sind dann OK. Wenn das am Wichtigsten ist kann ja jeder Verein für sich wieder eintreten.

Die Spinnen die Angler


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kündigung beim LFV-BW: BADISCHER SPORTFISCHERVERBAND E.V.*

Ganz unrecht haste da nicht.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kündigung beim LFV-BW: BADISCHER SPORTFISCHERVERBAND E.V.*

Waren das nicht die, welche den Eintritt vom LFVBW in den DAFV für ihre Castingtruppe gefordert haben oder war das eine andere Truppe?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kündigung beim LFV-BW: BADISCHER SPORTFISCHERVERBAND E.V.*

Das war ein Verein aus Gundelsheim, wenn ich das noch richtig weiss - müsst ich aber nachgucken..

Haupttreiber war damals Südwürttemberg Hohenzollern mit Kath (>> osbkure Finanzkommission des DAFV mit Mau zusammen (jetziger Vize).


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kündigung beim LFV-BW: BADISCHER SPORTFISCHERVERBAND E.V.*

Immer wieder schön, dass es auch Verbandsmeldungen gibt, die einem ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kündigung beim LFV-BW: BADISCHER SPORTFISCHERVERBAND E.V.*

jo, gelle ;-))


----------

